# Newbie...can I breed a Texmaster with a dairy goat?



## GoatGirl71 (Mar 15, 2015)

We just bought property that comes with goats. We have no experience with goats at all but have been wanting to get them for several years. We have a registered male Texmaster and several female Boer that he's mated with. We are thinking of selling the Boers and getting dairy goats (possibly LaManchas). I have a friend who grew up with dairy goats that says I shouldn't breed the Texmaster with dairy goats. But we've read that Texmasters produce higher fat but lower quantity of milk. If we aren't too concerned with the quantity, is there really an issue?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as you breed the girls at 18 months and not earlier. Also make sure they are good size girls and none small for the breed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Texmaster, is that essentially a Boer? If so, I would only breed them to full grown dairy does. Nothing under 120lbs, you will run into very large kids, and kidding difficulties. Dairy goats aren't built as wide and Boer goats, so they tend to have a bit more trouble when it comes to large kids.


----------



## GoatGirl71 (Mar 15, 2015)

Great. That tells me what I need to know. Thanks so much!
Little-Bits, a Texmaster is a cross between Boer & myotonic.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe it's a boer and fainter cross. 
I breed full boers to my few dairy all the time, one is a lamancha, and no issues, but I agree dairy breeds are no as big as boers so you might have to wait till they are a little older then your boers.


----------

